# March Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, SPRING DOGS.
It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like.
First select all the photos you like, then click *'Vote Now'*.

This poll will close on March 29th.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view,
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos, they were great!
Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2022,
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: Coastal Pup, Partyoffiveblessed,
Carolyn A, and Mozie.


1: Otis-Agnes










2: 3Pebs3










3: 3goldens2keep










4: Sholt










5: Malina314










6: DevWind










7: Riley's Mom










8: goldielynn










9: ArkansasGold










10: 3 goldens










11: GoldeninCT










12: Sweet Girl










13: JDandBigAm










14: OscarsDad










15: mddolson










16: Ivyacres


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I've double and triple checked the poll. I didn't see any mistakes...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

24 members have cast their votes, have you? 
This poll will close on Mar 29.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close on Mar 29.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ivyacres said:


> 24 members have cast their votes, have you?
> This poll will close on Mar 29.



I voted, ALL great entries, hard to pick my favorites.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

30 members have voted and it's close! Vote before the poll closes on Mar 29.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We currently have a tie, your vote could choose the winning photo!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Total voters 37 
 
This poll will close: Tomorrow at 3:17 PM. 


It's a close race with 2 photos tied for the win. Cast your vote soon!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Your vote can break the tie!
This poll will close at 3:17 today.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

A lot of really great dogs and pictures, you cannot lose, we are only voting for the best of the best...Good Luck to all!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to 3Pebs3. Your photo won this month's contest


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations 3Pebs3 ! What a sweet photo ❤


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats 3Pebs3! That was a great photo.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations 3Pebs3!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations 3Pebs3, great photo!.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations! That is such a sweet photo.❤


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay!! That was such a great photo! I loved it and it got my vote


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone! I was excited to be able to pick next month's theme 🤗


----------

